# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Бурдин. Кое-что о советских боевых вертолетах

## Д.Срибный

Очередная ворчалка Сергея Бурдина на тему "Кое-что о советских боевых вертолетах".

http://www.airforce.ru/uncle_bu/page4.htm

Обсуждаем...

----------


## Anonymous

Все здраво и разумно. Однако есть некоторые вопросы и комментарии. Вся когорта: Ми-24, Ми-28, Ка-50 все равно создавались в основе своей для работы на Западном ТВД со всеми присущими данному направлению особенностями и прежде всего для борьбы с бронетехникой... (никого ничто не учит в Красной Армии  :( ) А опыт живой их эксплуатации очччень сильно отличается от прогнозной деятельности - ведь в основном этим машинам пришлось и приходится работать на направлениях по географии сильно отличающихся от ЗТВД (Кавказ, Ср.Азия, Афганистан) и, главное, сильно отличающееся по характеру применения. Что то не помнится чтобы эти машины применялись по прямому назначению - для уничтожения бронетехники на поле боя... :roll: 
А отсюда вопрос: как реально оценивают летчики эти машины, имея опыт эксплуатации в таких "ненормированных" для данных машин условиях???
Я например слышал, что Ка-50 сильно хвалили в Чечне, насколько это соответствует действительности??? Дело в том, что такую оценку я слышал от человека внешнего, по отношению к этой машине, от десантника, который  был...ннууу... в составе группы, которую такая машина поддерживала...А вот что говорят пилоты и ИТС???

----------


## An-Z

2Алексей"
_Все здраво и разумно..._ Гы.. Не все так думают, но об этом позже..
  (_Что то не помнится чтобы эти машины применялись по прямому назначению - для уничтожения бронетехники на поле боя... :roll:_ Напомню, Ми-24 - Сирия и Ирак, вроде бы как возмущённых воплей, что подсунули фуфло не было! 
_А отсюда вопрос: как реально оценивают летчики эти машины, имея опыт эксплуатации в таких "ненормированных" для данных машин условиях???_ Очень хотелось бы послушать!
_Я например слышал, что Ка-50 сильно хвалили в Чечне, насколько это соответствует действительности??? Дело в том, что такую оценку я слышал от человека внешнего, по отношению к этой машине, от десантника, который  был...ннууу... в составе группы, которую такая машина поддерживала...А вот что говорят пилоты и ИТС???_ Было бы интересно услышать рассказ десантника о Ка-50, ведь впечатлений  наземных войск о действиях той и или иной "матчасти" крайне мало, а очень интересно! Ну и пилотов и ИТС тоже интересно было бы послушать, официальная инфа известна, но далеко не всё попадает в отчёты.

----------


## Anonymous

Привет! Насчет рассказа, - вернется парень из командировки - порасспрашиваю поподробнее, а вот насчет Сирии и Ирака - где можно почитать??? Буду очень признателен...
А по поводу "Гы" :D  не знаю...мне кажется разумным аргумент о том, что очччень сложно и управлять машиной в воздухе, в условиях противодействия, и одновременно применять оружие...Опыт Су-24 с его "Кайрой" ни о чем не говорит??? Я конечно понимаю, что скорости не те, но! На поле боя, в условиях решения тактической задачи СВ, по вертушке будут палить из всего чего попало..как мне кажется..может я конечно и не прав... но спокойно заниамться решением задачи прицеливания в таких условиях - вряд ли возможно..  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

с интересом ознакомился с очередным ворчанием Сергея и оно меня где позабавило,  где -то заставило задуматься, а где и согласиться.
Вот что я хотел бы сказать:

цитата - *Для начала хотелось бы разобраться с понятием боевой вертолет. Судя по всему под боевым следует подразумевать вертолет как бронированную платформу, предназначенную исключительно для размещения   авиационных средств поражения наземных и воздушных целей, в задачи которой должна входить поддержка огневым воздействием подразделений Сухопутных войск (СВ) непосредственно над полем боя (в месте боевого соприкосновения). В этой интерпретации в конструкторских бюро первые боевые вертолеты появились в виде проектов Ми-28 и Ка-50. До этого момента, т.е. до средины 80-х годов боевого вертолета не было.* Это утверждение не совсем корректно, ибо, оглядываясь на мировой опыт вертолётостроения, боевой не всегда бронированный и цели у вертолёта могут быть не только на земле и в воздухе, но и на море. Если эти поправки верны, то первым боевым советским вертолётом стал Ка-25ПЛ.

цитата - *Достаточно крамольная в конце 60-х начале 70-х годов идея создания специализированного боевого вертолета возникла явно под впечатлением действий бронекавалерийских частей армии США во Вьетнаме.* А в чём крамола то??  ТТЗ на разработку вертолёта – штурмовика было выдано главнокомандующими ВВС и Сухопутных войск в начале 1968 года. И ТТЗ задавалось требование нести на борту десант. Да, массовое применение вертолётов во Вьетнаме началось в 1965 году, но почему - то выводы были сделаны различные, американцы начали разработку лёгкого боевого вертолёта, а наши предлагали разработку универсалов, транспортно – боевых вертолётов (Ка-25Ф и Ми-24). Сильно подозреваю, что сработало желание сэкономить. Ведь первоначально проект В-24, был однодвигательный и сильно походил на UH-1, но потом решили строить двухдвигательный, но на базе существующих узлов и агрегатов Ми-8, Ми-14. Может,  узнав об уровне потерь «Ирокезов» и их экипажей во Вьетнаме, решили защитить вертолёт и экипаж более солидно. 

цитата - *Но руководство вооруженными силами СССР, да и политическое руководство по-прежнему готовились к отражению массированного ядерного удара не уделяя должного внимания изменению тактики применения всех родов войск в современной войне.*  И тут ты не совсем прав, вряд ли вертолёты, о которых мы говорим, помогли бы в отражении массированного ядерного удара, но тем не менее, военное и политическое руководство СССР  уделяло внимание и их развитию. И вообще, насколько мне известно, именно в те годы, убедившись в патовости тотальной ядерной войны, начали активно развивать обычные вооружения учитывая  лишь возможность применения тактического ЯО. 

*Именно поэтому, на мой взгляд, у  нас в Советской армии и ВМФ к огромному сожалению так и не захотели понять зачем нужна авиация и каким образом ее необходимо использовать в боевых условиях. Неоднократные эксперименты с переподчинением авиации то одному, то другому штабу, так и не вывели ее из статуса падчерицы, а лучшим применением авиации в СВ и ВМФ видимо считалась перевозка папах, шапок и фуражек генералитета.* Подозреваю, выше сказанное станет настоящим откровением всех, кто летал на вертолётах с 60-х до наших дней. А они то думали, что выполняют боевые задачи.. согласно каким то НПП, КБП-ХХ и т.д. в которых на сотнях страниц предписывается, как папахи перевозить, а как фуражки и шапки..  Вертолёт в армии – это оружие, а любое оружие порождает разработку тактики его применения. Наверно ты и сам знаешь, тактика применения любого вертолёта существует, она разрабатывается в ЦБП и корректируется и дорабатывается практически на всём протяжении службы машины. Другое дело, что разработанная тактика не догма и любые боевые действия с вносят серьёзные коррективы в существующие КБП АА, Инструкции по боевому применению, и проч.. И ещё, ты авиацию ВМФ пока не трогай, ладно? Вертолёты там «пришлись ко двору» с момента появления и свою полезность и незаменимость они доказывают постоянно, спасение лётчика Су-33 рухнувшего с «Адмирала Кузнецова», тому свежий пример. Поэтому дальше предлагаю обсуждать армейские вертолёты, а к морским вертолётам можно вернуться позже. 

цитата - * Министерство авиационной промышленности (МАП), судя по всему, более пристально следило за измениями конструкции вертолетов на Западе и было готово создать нечто необычное, но армия (не ВВС) не были готовы принять это нечто на вооружение. Вертолет в умах большинства общевойсковых начальников был плохозащищенным транспортным средством как Ми-8 или более защищенным транспортным средством создававшийся Ми-24. Им не нужен был еще какой-то вертолет, который может делать что-то такое о чем с трудом представляешь. К счастью нашлись и высших сферах дальновидные люди понимавшие необходимость создания нового типа вертолета. Однако в те годы «палкой обуха перешибить» было невозможно. Поэтому и проектировали не боевой, а транспортно-боевой вертолет – ибо слишком фантастическим должно было выглядеть боевое применение нового типа вертолета. Все в армии меряли по старинке. И видимо поэтому пришел, победивший в МАПовском конкурсе, вертолет Ми-24 не в армию, а в ВВС. Однако ВВС он в общем-то тоже был не нужен.*  «И тут Остапа понесло..» Наберусь наглости заявить, что более пристально следило за развитием техники на Западе всё таки МО , КГБ СССР, работая  в интересах, в том числе и МАП. Ну и что же оно «было готово создать нечто необычное»?? Например?! А вот армейцы-бяки это «нечто» не приемлют, но потом «нашлись и высших сферах дальновидные люди», ага, и стало всем щастье! «Однако в те годы «палкой обуха перешибить» было невозможно» – нет слов, поражён четкостью мыли и бесспорностью формулировок, ах да.. о чём мы?? Ага!!.. «ибо слишком фантастическим должно было выглядеть боевое применение нового типа вертолета.» Вот!! Расскажи нам, Сергей, о каком ты фантастическом типе вертолёта говоришь? Лично я второй день листаю справочники и мемуары и никаких следов «нечто необычного» что могло создать МАП не нашел. «Все в армии мерили по старинке.» - не правда!! Появились лазерные дальномеры!!!  :twisted: И почему, исходя из этого спорного утверждения, победил Ми-24?? Кстати, подозреваю, что конкурс всё - таки объявляло МО СССР, вертолёт они заказывали, а не МАП. А дальше ты и прав и не совсем. Если бы Ми-24 был никому не нужен, его бы просто не заказывали в таком количестве и не стимулировали его совершенствование, а клепали бы себе Ми-8(как сейчас), так что это довод не катит. А вот, то что его появление не вызвало серьёзных структурных изменений в войсках считаю ошибкой.

цитата - *А ведь приход Ми-24 в войска можно, пожалуй, сравнить с постановкой на вооружение первых баллистических ракет и созданием нового вида ВС – РВСН. На вооружение поступила революционная техника. Этот вертолет должен был заставить пересмотреть структуру и тактику применения мотострелковых частей, а вот для чего он был нужен ВВС?! Ведь и летчиков и операторов на эти вертолеты надо было готовить с учетом того, что они будут участниками в основном общевойскового боя, т.е. тактически готовить его надо было как командира танка например. Так в начале и поступали в США. Со временем, вертолеты столь органично влились в аэромобильные части, что командование стрелковых подразделений и частей относились к ним как к танку или бронетранспортеру, т.е. понимали его боевые возможности, знали его оптимальное место в собственных порядках во время операций и что от этого оружия можно было ожидать...* Тут я с тобой практически полностью согласен. У американцев вертолёты не столько органически влились в аэромобильные соединения, сколько стали их сутью. Мобильность, огневая мощь (весьма скромная, на мой взгляд) сразу показали преимущества нового боевого соединения. Думаю, что наши побоялись или не захотели заниматься реорганизацией, кто ж теперь расскажет.. Впрочем, тут тоже не всё однозначно, в 80-х годах армейская авиация подчинялась армейским частями входила в их состав, в той же ГСВГ в каждой армии имелась вертолётная эскадрилья управления и два ОВП (БУ), а в составе ВВС имелись лишь отдельные эскадрильи вертолётов. Хотя даже арифметическое сравнение позволяет сделать вывод, как позиционировали авиацию наши армейские командиры. В составе армии имелось в среднем 125 вертолётов, из них в среднем 70-80 Ми-24. Штат американской, времён войны во Вьетнаме, 11-й воздушно-штурмовой (в последствии 1-й) дивизии определялся в 15 954 человека при 459 вертолетах и самолетах.. Всего дивизии по штату полагалось иметь (помимо прочей авиационной техники) 137 ударных вертолетов UH-1B и 138 транспортных UH-1D. Наверно и нашим стоило бы придавать вертолёты не танкистам и мотострелкам, а десантникам и частям специального назначения.

цитата - *Я не думаю, что у нас бы стоило переучивать офицеров общевойсковиков на летчиков боевых вертолетов.* Согласен, но думаю, что оператор, пришедший из «общевойсковиков» был бы ещё более полезен в бою, чем просто лётчик, ему было бы гораздо легче понимать происходящее на поле боя и соответственно реагировать. 

цитата - *После того как Ми-24 поступил на вооружение начали придумывать как его применять. Однако только боевые действия в ДРА позволили несколько по иному, т.е. более здраво взглянуть на область применения вертолетов в современных конфликтах....*  Так и происходит, появилась новая техника, изучили её возможности, стали расписывать, как её лучше применять. А разве где то «придумывают применение техники» до её принятия на вооружение?? Боевые действия в ДРА скорее выявили особенности боевого применения Ми-24 в конкретном географическом районе и при ведении фактически контрпартизанской войны. Да, грузовая кабина там вылилась фактически в тонну мёртвого груза, грузы на внешней подвеске тоже практически не возили. Конечно, Ми-24 использовать в качестве транспортного вертолёта также нецелесообразно, как Ми-8 в качестве ударного.

цитата -  *Конечно, вертолет был изначально предназначен для действий на европейском театре военных действий, но как показала практика и здесь с транспортной задачей успешнее справлялись Ми-8.  Дело в том, что во время высадки или приема десанта или грузов вертолет находится в неподвижном положении, либо движется с очень малой скоростью. Кроме того грузовая кабина на Ми-24 имеет весьма ограниченные размеры по сравнению с Ми-8. При таких условиях тяжелый Ми-24  не будет выделяться в лучшую сторону по сравнению с Ми-8, поскольку и скорость, и весь комплект вооружения использовать будет сложно. ....*  Не перестаю поражаться глубиной твоих умозаключений. Согласись, автобус успешнее перевозит людей, чем БМП, что тогда дивного в том, что транспортный Ми-8 эффективнее транспортно-боевого Ми-24??? В каких таких условиях Ми-24 не будет выделяться в лучшую сторону?? Давай рассмотри собстно грузовые кабины этих вертолётов на предмет удобства и быстроты покидания, для чистоты эксперимента -пусть 6-ти  человек в полном снаряжении и вооружении. Мне кажется, что через две широченные двери на Ми-24 войска спешатся гораздо быстрее и что не маловажно, после десантирования они будут рассредоточены по обоим сторонам вертолёта, что позволяет вести практически круговой обстрел. Момент высадки - у Ми-24 нижняя часть створки имеет широкую и длинную подножку, высота от ступеньки или от пола грузовой гораздо меньше чем у Ми-8. Лесенка на Ми-8 требует установки перед выходом, поэтому на учениях и войне обычно обходятся без неё. Ступеньки у неё узкие, нога проскакивает меж ними и в спокойных условиях. Ми-8 становится удобнее при десантировании только при снятых задних створках грузовой кабины, но у нас, почему то такой способ применяется редко. На земле оба вертолёта будут являться хорошими мишенями, особенно Ми-8, с его открытой всем калибрам кабине и слабо бронированными агрегатами. Согласен, НУРСы и УР с «земли» применяться не будут, но что мешает работать из пулемёта? Сравним? У Ми-8 одноствольный 7,62мм или 12.7мм с ограниченным сектором обстрела, у Ми-24 четырёхствольный того же калибра, но с большим сектором обстрела. Запас патронов будем сравнивать? «Такое использование Ми-24 может быть опять же не от хорошей жизни. Это все равно, что динамометрическим ключем забивать гвозди.» Это о ты чём??  Приводи конкретный факт «ТАКОГО» использования Ми-24, обсудим. По поводу ударных полков Ми-24. Такое формирование вряд ли могло быть жизнеспособно без средств целеуказания. У нас почему то создав вертолёт абсолютно забыли, что в условиях боя на поиск и определение цели будет затрачиваться уйма времени, даже наличие оператора не решало проблему. Нужен вертолёт или самолёт целеуказатель. А без него время поиска цели, приготовления и применение оружия превышало время такой же работы наземных комплексов ПВО. Поэтому идею тихо затоптали. «Нельзя сделать универсального вертолета. Еще более сложно получить универсального летчика.»  Охх.. ты это всерьёз?? Так сделали - Ми-24, Ми-8, UH-1, насколько они эффективны в различных амплуа, это другой вопрос. В чём сложность получения универсального лётчика?? Или о каком ты «получении»? Подготовить лётчика летающего на любом вертолёте очень даже можно, было бы желание. Мне известно большое количество лётчиков летающих практически на всех вертолетах Ми и Ка и что то никто не жаловался на сложности подготовки.. Другое дело научить лётчика на 100% использовать в бою потенциал вертолёта, как лётно-технический, так и боевой, эт да.. задача.. особенно в нынешних условиях. А ещё есть оператор, знаешь, как часто лётчикам не везёт с операторами?? Обучать надо экипажи..

цитата -  *Одной из причин этого заключается в том, что тактика их применения иногда совершенно противоположна тактике применения самолетов ВВС.* Она просто РАЗНАЯ! Хочешь сказать, что раз вертолёты попали в ВВС, будте любезны, следуйте нашей тактике.. так что ли? Пожалста, поподробнее про «случаи, когда одной «длинной» очередью…..  противник !мог! повредить или даже сбить не один, а два вертолета.» Дистанция 1500-2000м?? Между кем?? Ведущим и ведомым? Между парами, звеньями, группами??

цитата -  *В курсах боевой подготовки боевых вертолетов значительное место уделяется полетам на малых и предельно малых высотах (т.е. до 50 м над земной поверхностью). Тренировки по подготовке к таким полетам начались в средине 80-х годов и были вызваны справедливыми оценками изменившегося современного боя. Особенно интенсивно насколько можно судить по летным книжкам летчиков такие полеты проводились в ГСВГ. Натренированность экипажей была так высока, что большинство выполняло полеты на высотах до 15 м, а наиболее подготовленные экипажи могли выполнять полет на высотах до 5 м. Такая тактика позволяла скрытно подходить к цели и нанеся неожиданный удар по противнику быстро выйти из – под ответного огня. В связи с такой тактикой применения вертолетов возникает резонный вопрос о целесообразности производства и принятия на вооружение дорогого одноместного вертолета. Вертолетовождение, поиск цели и прицеливание в этих условиях очень сложно проводить одному человеку, какую бы «умную» электронику ему не установили на борт. При полете на предельно малых высотах летчику приходится огибать отдельные строения, столбы линий электропередач и т.п. И в таких условиях он будет 80% времени смотреть вне кабины. При всем этом ему надо работать с арматурой кабины для подготовки системы вооружения к применению. Ведь селекция цели в условиях общевойскового боя, принятие решения на выбор оружия и собственно применение оружия все же пока приреготива человеческого разума, а не машины. В связи с этим кажется несколько сомнительной правильность выбора на Ка-50 экипажа из одного человека. Большинство летчиков Ми-24, с которыми мне посчастливилось беседовать сходились во мнении, что первыми цель чаще всего обнаруживали штурманы (летчики-операторы). Поэтому видимо не будет большой крамолы, если сделать вывод, что время потребное для поиска цели  вертолетом с экипажем состоящим из одного человека будет больше, чем у вертолета с экипажем из двух человек. Этот факт в свою очередь приводит к увеличению времени нахождения вертолета над целью и увеличению вероятности поражения вертолета огнем противника. При этом нагрузка на летчика в экипаже из одного человека будет такова (даже при исправной работе всех вистем автоматики), что он вряд ли сможет выполнить больше часового полета в день. Организм, какой бы он крепкий не был, просто не выдержит такой нагрузки. А ведь налет летчиков в ДРА составлял 500-1000 часов в год. Наличие же второго члена экипажа (оператора) позволяет освободить летчика от части операций, снижает его психофизиологическую нагрузку и позволяет рациональнее использовать летные кадры.  Возможно Ка-50 планировали применять совместно с другим вертолетом, который бы имел экипаж из двух человек, и выполнял роль целеуказателя. Однако с точки зрения экономической целесообразности на мой взгляд не совсем верно создавать в одной «нише» два близких по характеристикам, а значит и по цене, вертолета.*
Предполагаю, что умение летать на высотах 5-10м ни какая не тактика, а элемент лётного мастерства. Безусловно, такое умение резко уменьшает вероятность поражения вертолёта зенитными ракетными и артиллерийскими комплексами вероятного противника но серьёзно затрудняет поиск, распознавание целей, определение наиболее угрожаемой и подготовки и применения по ней оружия. Кроме того, почему то все забывают о кривизне Земли, а из-за этого для прямого визуального контакта с целью расположенной на равниной местности на дальности 4км вертолёт должен подыматься на 30-70м от поверхности, при дальности до цели 6км на высоту 50-100м. Над пересечённой местностью высота должна быть увеличена ещё больше. Поэтому сколько не летай на 5 метрах, «выскакивать» на 30-50м при отсутствии внешнего целеуказания всё же придётся всем.
Так же вызывает сдержанный оптимизм тот факт, что лётчиков, у которых операторы первыми обнаруживают цель БОЛЬШИНСТВО. Лётчику летящему в 5 метрах от поверхности и вдруг обнаружившему цель остаётся только посочувствовать, как и оператору.. на разборе полётов, если доживут. Что же касается потребного времени для поиска и распознавания целей, то такие опыты ставились на этапе конкурсных испытаний Ми-28 и Ка-50. Ход этих испытаний многократно описывался, поэтому пересказывать нет смысла. Лётчик Ка-50 обнаруживал и распознавал одиночный танк с рубежа 5-6км на 20-50 сек быстрее экипажа Ми-28, на удалении 4 км время поиска было примерно одинаково, а с 3км Ми-28 продемонстрировал своё превосходство. Правда считается что на расстоянии 3км наземные комплексы ПВО справляются с такой целью как вертолёт гарантированно. Пилотирование вертолётов сосной схемы в принципе легче, особенно в условиях турбулентной атмосферы, характерной для приземных слоёв. О какой то особой утомляемости пилотов Ка-50 пока не известно. Сейчас сложно говорить как планировали применять Ка-50 и вообще, думал ли кто об этом, но необходимость специального вертолёта целеуказателя очевидна ещё вчера. Кстати, у Ка-50 в этом плане больше возможностей. На «камовских» ветолётах ещё на Ка-25 появилась система обмена информацией между вертолётами. Насколько мне известно у Ка-50 такая возможность тоже имеется, дело за «большим глазом, с большим ухом».

цитата -  *С точки зрения современных тенденций в конструировании кабин самым существенным недостатком такой кабины можно пожалуй назвать большое инфракрасное излучение, которое пропускает такой фонарь из кабины.  Именно поэтому американцы на «Апаче», а затем и милевцы на Ми-28 сделали остекление кабины максимально плоским, чтобы снизить ИК-излучение.* Очень любопытная и свежая мысль.. так что же так там в кабинах греется, что через выпуклые стёкла Ми-24 прёт ИК излучение.. да ещё, «большое инфракрасное излучение»!!!? Больше чем у двигателей!!? Нафига тогда паряться со всякими «Липами», АСО, ЭВУ, экранировали бы выхлопные трубы двигателей плоскими стёклами и летали бы распевая и поплёвыя на врагов с ракетами наводящимися по ИК-излучению цели.

цитата - *Вертолеты эти создавались в одно время и есть большое подозрение, что большая часть оборудования у них однотипна.*  Ну не совсем, всё таки Ка-50 более автоматизированный вертолёт, и лётчик на нём должен быть более грамотным. И получать за это более высокую зарплату  :) 

цитата - *При этом рассматривать наличие каких-то дополнительных мест для эвакуации личного состава в качестве неоспоримого плюса над вертолетом, такого места не имеющего, по меньшей мере несерьезно.* Полностью с тобой согласен! Забавно, что создавая боевой вертолёт ОКБ Миля снова выдало транспортно-боевой, или скорее боево-транспортный вертолёт! Уроки Ми-24 ничему не научили? Хотя есть информация, что это место образовалось на Ми-28 из-за конструкционных проблем, было бы интересно узнать мнение специалиста.

цитата - *Из всего вышесказанного на мой взгляд вытекает, неоспоримое преимущество боевого вертолета с экипажем из двух человек, если этот вертолет не оптимизирован на ведение только воздушных боев*.
А на мой взгляд из вышесказанного ничего не вытекает! По моему, на данный момент нам не нужны ни Ми-28, ни Ка-50, а нужен простой и дешёвый лёгкий боевой вертолёт. Как раз в этом направлении движется Казанский вертолётный завод экспериментируя с «Ансатом». Однако, в случае более серьёзной угрозы, чем группы непокорных горцев, мы рискуем вновь остаться с голой…рукой.

----------


## Anonymous

Вот кое что из недавнего.

Цельный вечер положил на чтение.  Башка трещить

Помоему на этом форуме схлестнулась парочка, (а может быть даже и не парочка)сабжей имеющих прямое касательство к программам:

http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...topiccount=291

----------


## Котков Андрей

Насчет Ка-50 в Чечне беседовал как-то с майором. служившем на Ми-8 в Грозном-Северном (был "праваком" у Майданова, но потом сам сел на другую машину камандиром) так вот его мнение о командировке Ка-50 было так скажем довольно противоречиво.

Общий итог был таков - проверка боем была организована не слишком удачно (тут и колесо на замену за которым летали в Торжок, и лопасти посеченные собственными осколками НУРС из-за слишком близкого пуска последних, и "бой в барабан" Ка-29, которого было слышно за пять минут до подлета группы, и то что вертолеты Ка-50 берегли "чтоб не дай бог чего" - и на земле прикрывали техникой и в воздухе прикрывали Ми-24.

Хотя именно по полетам и "работе" было сказано что "моща", особенно ПТУР (не только-же камулятивная часть у него), склад в блиндаже накрыли как я подозреваю термобарической "головой".

Общий лейтмотив - мало они были, за это время не наработаешь приемы и тактику по серьезному. И то что один пилот многим непонятно (привыкли же  к паре, в Ми-24 друг за другом, в  Ми-8 вобще рядом) - говорят что Ка-52 наверное в этом ракурсе лучше.

----------


## An-Z

> ... а вот насчет Сирии и Ирака - где можно почитать??? Буду очень признателен...


есть такая книжка "Вертолёт на войне", у меня её к сожалению зачитали.. очень рекомендую..

----------


## An-Z

> Вот кое что из недавнего.
> 
> Цельный вечер положил на чтение.  Башка трещить
> 
> Помоему на этом форуме схлестнулась парочка, (а может быть даже и не парочка)сабжей имеющих прямое касательство к программам:
> 
> http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...topiccount=291


О!! эта битва идёт уже не первый год и разделить там правду от лжи очень трудно. Очень много эмоций и личной заинтересованности. Но ознакомится безусловно стоит.




> Насчет Ка-50 в Чечне...его мнение о командировке Ка-50 было так скажем довольно противоречиво.


А по другому и быть не могло. Сами понимаете, что за такой срок и в таких условиях действия всего двух вертолётов дадут не много, для полной оценки их боевых возможностей. Им бы  там годик провоевать.. Но.. никому это не надо было в верхах, и командировка состоялась во многом вопреки.. Журнал "Взлёт" не попадался? там была статья на эту тему, по официальным отчётам ОАО "Камов" и 344 ЦБП АА, но максимально полная по информации..

----------


## Дилетант

http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2005-11-11/6_helicopters.html

----------


## Anonymous

Прочитал статью. Вопрос к автору . Откуда инфоррмация, что предельно малая высота у вертолетов Ми-24 в ГСВГ была менее 15м.,тем более 5, если курс боевой подготовки предусматривал большие высоты, и за этим все же был строгий контроль.

----------


## airwolf

Что до КА-50 в Чечне, то в журнале "ВЗЛЁТ" за май 2005г. есть очень интересная и содержательная статья!!! Также в ней приведён оффициальный отчёт 344 ЦБП о действиях "БУГ"(боевой ударной группы куда входили 2 КА-50 и 1 КА-29) и во многом благодаря этому отчёту в 2005 году было принято решение о возобновлении серийного производства! :lol:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, эту статью писал наш уважаемый An-Z, который отметился в этой ветку чуть выше :-)

----------


## Topper

Здравствуйте!
Очень интересное обсуждение!
Позволю себе одно замечание. Я не являюсь специалистом в тактике боевого применения вертолётов  :?  - поэтому о тактике промолчу.
Коснёмся презренного металла  :shock:  , а именно - экономических, более того - маркетологических проблем.
У меня сложилось впечатление, что и Ка-50, и Ка-52 разрабатывались исключительно для продажи другим странам, а не для вооружения Российских ВВС. Обосную это соображение:
1. Господа из КБ имени Н.И.Камова, продвигая марку, не могли не отдавать себе отчёта о кризисном состоянии Вооружённых Сил РФ. Я думаю, они понимали, что ВВС РФ (или Сухопутные Войска, всё равно) не способны купить сколько-нибудь серьёзного количества техники. В самом деле, денег в войсках не было даже на пополнение парка уже стоящей на вооружении техники, понятно, что с приёмом экспериментальных (по сути) образцов будут проблемы.
2. Господа из КБ имени Н.И.Камова также понимали, что "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих" и, к своей чести, не стали переходить на производство непрофильных конверсионных "кастрюль". Мудро - продолжать делать то, что хорошо получается, кроме того, - востребовано рынком.
3. Где зарабатывать деньги? Каким образом пережить трудные времена? Ответ прост - работа на экспорт.
4. Покупатель тоже не будет брать "кота в мешке". Посему нужно продемонстрировать боевое применение товара. Причём, в обязательном порядке - эффективное боевое применение. Грубо говоря - рекламу создать. Что и было сделано.
5. Серьёзные войсковые испытания, которые выявили бы узкие места, стали излишними, т.к. (подозреваю) эксплуатация в родных войсках изначально не предусматривалась. По окончании же рекламной акции в Чечне - товар готов на продажу... что и требуется в текущий момент.
6. Ну - и достаточно грамотный промоушн в виде кинофильма "Чёрная акула".
-----------------
Господа из КБ им. Н.И.Камова разработали и осуществили гениальную экономическую политику, что позволило им сохранить потенциал, свою долю на рынке и честь фирмы. Поэтому позволю себе выразить надежду, что перевооружение Российских ВВС - ещё впереди... И ждать надо других образцов техники.  :twisted:  Такой вот взгляд на ситуацию с маркетологической точки зрения.  :shock:  :mrgreen:

----------


## airwolf

Уважаеммый Topper! Зайдите пожалуйста в тему "Первый серийный МИ-28Н" и напишите,как маркетолог,что вы думаете об этом! И с чего вы взяли,что применение КА-50 в Чечне это реклама-это результат работы многих людей! Которые не жалели ничего-лишь бы ДЕЛО жило(17 июня 1998г. погиб начальник 344 ЦБП генерал Б.А.Воробьёв) Применение КА-50 в Чечне-это войсковые испытания в реальных боевых условиях,ведь именно для этого и создаются боевые машины состоящие на вооружении!Ведь так долго щли к этому! И даже если это рекламма-то пусть такой рекламмы будет побольше!!!!! Ведь с каждой такой "рекламной акцией" потерь личного состава будет меньше,а то и не будет вообще!!! Так пусть же рекламируют побольше наши вертолёты!!!  А в частности КА-50 которые в рекламме уже не нуждаются!!!Ведь это лучьше,чем пристраивать к себе под крылышко главкомов ради продвижения своих интересов!!! :evil: А, что касается бедственного положения Армии-то представте!Сколько денег потребуется на войсковые испытания МИ-28???!!! :shock:  на налаживание серийного производства и т.д. А у камовцев всё готово уже давным-давно!!!

----------


## Topper

Наверное, мне не удалось чётко сформулировать мысль, попробую пояснить, ну - и ответить уважаемому *airwolf'у*.
Прежде всего, в понятие "реклама" мной не было вложено сколько-нибудь уничижительного или саркастического. Реклама - это тоже результат работы многих людей.
К камовцам всегда относился и отношусь уважительно; вместе с тем, жалели они или не жалели чего-либо - не суть важно, для пользы их дела очевидно важнее была грамотная НИОКР-, производственная и сбытовая политика, с успешным осуществлением которой их и можно поздравить!
Во-вторых, Ваше эмоциональное и прямолинейное сообщение всё же содержит ошибочную мысль - в современных рыночных условиях в рекламе нуждается и Ка-50, и Ка-52, и Ка-152 (буде такой появится). Видите ли, покупатель далеко не всегда берёт более качественный или совершенный продукт. Я не буду утомлять Вас и присутствующих деталями, просто поверьте на слово - каким бы шедевром вертолётостроения не является Ка-50 (Ми-28, вертолёт да Винчи - не важно о чем речь) - очень трудно продать его без целого ряда дополнительных опций (обслуживание, обучение, модернизации - да много чего ещё...) Главное (хотя и не единственное) - отношение стоимость/эффективность.
Далее. Кто-то разве говорил, что рынок (в том числе рынок вооружений) - кристально честное собрание людей?!? Опять же, камовцы "Которые не жалели ничего-лишь бы ДЕЛО жило" выходит пожалели сил и средств чтобы "пристраивать к себе под крылышко главкомов ради продвижения своих интересов!!!" Вы скажете - они брезговали нечестными приёмами? Извините, я не романтик, я прогматик, и уверяю Вас, что если бы камовцы считали необходимым - они бы не просто взятку, они бы назначение Главкома проспонсировали. Значит, посчитали неэффективным.
Чувствую, опять не удаётся мне донести мысль об этом деле. В общем, я ничего не имею против вертолётов Ка. Считаю политику ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова грамотной, практически безошибочной. Вот только ожидать поставок Ка-50 в Российкие ВВС (или СВ) я бы не стал. Не для того они делались. Как-нибудь позже представлю свои наблюдения на этот счёт, если это интересно.
Статью о Ми-28 почитаю, позже, спасибо за упоминание о ней.
Извините за столь длинную писанину!  :D

----------


## An-Z

> Здравствуйте!
> ...у меня сложилось впечатление, что и Ка-50, и Ка-52 разрабатывались исключительно для продажи другим странам, а не для вооружения Российских ВВС. Обосную это соображение:
> 1. Господа , продвигая марку, не могли не отдавать себе отчёта о кризисном состоянии Вооружённых Сил РФ. Я думаю, они понимали, что ВВС РФ (или Сухопутные Войска, всё равно) не способны купить сколько-нибудь серьёзного количества техники. В самом деле, денег в войсках не было даже на пополнение парка уже стоящей на вооружении техники, понятно, что с приёмом экспериментальных (по сути) образцов будут проблемы.
> 2. Господа из КБ имени Н.И.Камова также понимали, что "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих" и, к своей чести, не стали переходить на производство непрофильных конверсионных "кастрюль". Мудро - продолжать делать то, что хорошо получается, кроме того, - востребовано рынком.
> 3. Где зарабатывать деньги? Каким образом пережить трудные времена? Ответ прост - работа на экспорт.
> 4. Покупатель тоже не будет брать "кота в мешке". Посему нужно продемонстрировать боевое применение товара. Причём, в обязательном порядке - эффективное боевое применение. Грубо говоря - рекламу создать. Что и было сделано.
> 5. Серьёзные войсковые испытания, которые выявили бы узкие места, стали излишними, т.к. (подозреваю) эксплуатация в родных войсках изначально не предусматривалась. По окончании же рекламной акции в Чечне - товар готов на продажу... что и требуется в текущий момент.
> 6. Ну - и достаточно грамотный промоушн в виде кинофильма "Чёрная акула".
> -----------------
> Господа из КБ им. Н.И.Камова разработали и осуществили гениальную экономическую политику, что позволило им сохранить потенциал, свою долю на рынке и честь фирмы. Поэтому позволю себе выразить надежду, что перевооружение Российских ВВС - ещё впереди... И ждать надо других образцов техники.  :twisted:  Такой вот взгляд на ситуацию с маркетологической точки зрения.  :shock:  :mrgreen:


Спасибо за интересный взгляд с неожиданной точки зрения! Действительно интересно было ознакомится. Однако сложилось впечатление, что Topper  не знаком ни с историей создания Ка-50, ни с дальнейшими событиями, которые в общем то общеизвестны. постараюсь ответить так же по пунктам.
1. Тогда, в середине 80-х, ещё товарищи из ОКБ имени Н.И.Камова вовсе не думали о кризисном состоянии Вооружённых Сил РФ. То что произошло через менее чем через десять лет им бы и в кошмаре не приснилось бы.. Они просто сделали свою работу, создали вертолёт по заданию МО СССР и МАП.  Вертолёт был испытан и принят на вооружение. В принципе, дальнейшее развитие событий лежит целиком на.. ответсвенности (кажется её, как и совести у них нет) правительства РФ и руководства МО, ВВС.
2. Тут Вы правы, пришлось шевелиться даже не производителю, разработчику, ибо в противном случае всех бы ожидало быстрое закрытие и ликвидация.
3. Да, так и было. Экспортные поставки составили чуть более 60 Ка-32 в Корею, Канаду и ещё кой куда.. и 9 Ка-31 в Индию. Ка-50 предлагался Турции, но они настаивали на двухместном варианте. Был создан макет "Эрдогана". Но практически любое производство вида вооружения затевается прежде всего для внутреннего пользователя и токо потом предлагается на экспорт.
4. К середине 90-х о Ка-50 начали уже забывать и  серийное производство потихоньку гасилось отсутвием финансирования. Об экспортных поставках  реально не находящегося на вооружении образца техники речь даже и не шла. Надо было напомнить "о себе". Так что вполне естественно стремление "камовцев" отправить Ка-50 на войну. К сожалению  усилия противников этого мероприятия на порядок превышали "камовские" и вертолёты попали в Чечню с третьей попытки и не долго там провоевали. Хотя в какой то степени это мероприятие можно расценить как вполне удачную PR-акцию, почему бы и нет?
Ка-52 был создан после того как главным аргументом противников Ка-50 стала его "невсепогодность" и "одноместность". Нате- вот вам всепогодный вертолёт прошедший все положенные испытания ещё пару лет назад.. - не берут!!! Только в 2005 году Ка-52 стал предлагаться на экспорт.
5. О каких серьёзных строевых испытаниях 4 вертолётов может идти речь?? Да ещё при молчаливом одобрении любого бездействия в освоении этих вертолётов?? Хотя уже своим существованием вопреки всему они доказывают свою жизнеспособность.
6. фильм вышел на экраны в начале 90-х.. :) так что с этого пункта надо было начинать..

----------


## An-Z

> ... Вот только ожидать поставок Ка-50 в Российкие ВВС (или СВ) я бы не стал. Не для того они делались. Как-нибудь позже представлю свои наблюдения на этот счёт, если это интересно.
> .... :D


Безусловно Вы правы, Ка-50 создавался "под ВВС СССР" , а не под сегодняшнюю разруху, так что он у нас не появится.. во всяком случае в массовом количестве. В любом случае с вашими наблюдениями будет интересно ознакомится..

----------


## Topper

An-Z:
"Topper не знаком ни с историей создания Ка-50, ни с дальнейшими событиями, которые в общем то общеизвестны"
- К моему сожалению и стыду - совершенно. Я ж ПВО-шник. Вертолётная тематика во время службы меня не касалась, а после неё - тоже была не близка. Маркетология - второе образование.
Безусловно, ВС СССР и ВС РФ - совершенно различные организации, как по структуре, так и по средствам и по целям. Я через время представлю на Ваш суд свои соображения на этот счёт. Нужно время, чтоб сформулировать свои мысли... Извините, - не сегодня, пока - не готов.

----------


## Евген

> Прочитал статью. Вопрос к автору . Откуда инфоррмация, что предельно малая высота у вертолетов Ми-24 в ГСВГ была менее 15м.,тем более 5, если курс боевой подготовки предусматривал большие высоты, и за этим все же был строгий контроль.


 По КБП, ПМВ от 30 до 50 м.. В конце 80-х пришла программа совершенствования, в которой было предусмотрено обучение  полётам на Н=10-15 м. О 5-ти метрах речи не было, хотя нелегально летали и ниже. По САРППу невозможно определить 3м или 30. Главное не забыть установить задатчик опасной Н, на Н меньше Н полёта.
   Удачи.

----------


## Шурави

Не прав автор по поводу грузовой кабины Ми-24. Ох как она выручала порою. И в Афгане, и в Чечне. А сколько она автономности вертолёту добавляет.  :Wink:

----------


## Шурави

Некоторые (МОИ И ТОЛЬКО МОИ! Ничего никому не навязываю) размышления на заданную тему.   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Так какой вертолёт лучше, Ми-28, или Ка-50? Казалось бы, ответ на этот вопрос прост.
Принимать на вооружение тот вертолёт, который в большей мере отвечает требованиям…
Остаётся только ответить на вопрос, что же это за требования.
Давайте попробуем разобраться. 
Существует два (основных) вида вооружённого противостояния:
а) полномасштабная война, с равным по силе противником (в дальнейшем, для упрощения, армейские функции).
б) противопартизанская война, или как говорят сейчас борьба с терроризмом (полицейские функции).
(Локальные конфликты не рассматриваем, поскольку они развиваются по указанным выше сценариям, чаще по «б» но иногда и по «а»).

Что характерно для полномасштабной войны: 
-Это, прежде всего наличие ЛИНИИ ФРОНТА. За линией фронта СВОИХ нет (даже если противник оккупировал часть вашей территории) и если вы выполнили боевую задачу, к примеру, уничтожили ротный опорный пункт, то честь вам и хвала. И никого не будут интересовать такие «мелочи» как-то, что, выполняя задачу вы попутно «снесли» деревню 
с гражданским населением, на свою беду оказавшеюся в зоне боевых действий.
-Противоборство идёт между практически равными по уровню вооружений сторонами.
-Боевая обстановка меняется крайне динамично, времени на опознавание цели крайне мало, поэтому подлежат немедленному уничтожению ВСЕ ПОДОЗРИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ЦЕЛИ. 
-Крайне сложно использовать демаскирующие виды вооружений (те же РЛС), такие цели крайне быстро уничтожаются. (Пример тому, как быстро нашли американцы во Вьетнаме ответ против ЗРК советского производства).
-Сложно и порою невозможно (по причине воздействия противника по базам) производить обеспечение «навороченных» образцов вооружений.

Противопартизанская война:
-Линии фронта нет, условия работы авиации на малых высотах сходны с условиями НАД ТЕРРИТОРИЕЙ ЗАНЯТОЙ ПРОТИВНИКОМ.
-Борьба ведётся на юридически подконтрольной территории и гибель гражданского лица УГОЛОВНОЕ ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ.
-Применение оружия допустимо только в случае ПОЛНОГО ОПОЗНАНИЯ цели при условии что под удар не попадёт гражданское население.
-Боевые действия носят очаговый характер.
-Несмотря на многократное техническое преимущество одной из сторон, применять большинство видов вооружений (площадного воздействия) невозможно по выше названным причинам.
-Противник использует, как преимущество свою способность растворится в гражданском населении, но по причине слабого технического не может противостоять новейшим образцам высокотехнологического оружия.
-Боевые действия ведутся преимущественно в ночное время.

Как видно, требования довольно противоречивы. 
Из всех летательных аппаратов, изначально созданных для полномасштабной войны, только боевой (не специализированный противотанковый!) вертолёт способен хоть в какой-то мере эффективно удовлетворять требованиям противопартизанской войны.
Поскольку боевой вертолёт изначально создавался для работы на минимально возможных удалениях от переднего края своих войск, то есть, работать в тесном контакте ИСКЛЮЧАЯ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЯ ПО СВОИМ.
И вполне естественно, что участие в локальных конфликтах оказало воздействие на «облик» боевого вертолета. (Разработка фугасных БЧ для «Штурм», попытка разместить пулемётчика в радиоотсеке, для защиты задней полусферы Ми-24).
Вопрос в том, на пользу ли ПОЛИЦЕЙСКИЕ модернизации АРМЕЙСКОМУ вертолёту?

Может уже достаточно муссировать тему дороговизны содержания двух типов вертолётов и разрабатывать боевые вертолёты для армии и внутренних войск с учётом специфики боевых действий. (Тем, кто продолжает ратовать за экономию, предлагаю отказаться от Ми-8 в варианте салон. Вот это действительно расточительство, вертолёт грузоподъёмностью 4 тонны, возит задницу одного генерала).

Итак, исходя из выше сказанного, попробую прикинуть примерный облик боевых вертолётов.

Армейский боевой вертолёт.

Работает в тесном контакте с сухопутными войсками. Его цели это то, что осталось (уцелело) после фронтовой авиации и артиллерии. Плюс борьба с танками. Самостоятельным поиском целей экипаж боевого вертолёта на занимается, это обязанность сухопутных войск, равно как и проблема собственного (сухопутчиков) опознавания. Угроз против боевого вертолёта более чем предостаточно, авиация противника, зенитно-ракетные комплексы и наконец стрелковка. Базирование выполняется на полевых аэродромах, на которых крайне сложно обеспечить обслуживание высокотехнологичного оборудования.
Получается, что для выполнения своих задач армейскому вертолёту вполне достаточно обычной «триады» вооружения: ПТУР, НАР, пушка. Особое требование к ПТУР, вертолёт должен как можно меньше находится на БК. Чтобы уменьшить количество угроз, полёты приходится выполнять на ПМВ, при этом увеличивается риск поражения от стрелкового вооружения, так что без бронирования не обойтись. Кроме того, для полётов на ПМВ, вертолёт должен обладать хорошими пилотажными свойствами.
Что касается авионики то ситуация двоякая, с одной стороны желательно иметь высокотехнологичное оборудование, с другой стороны, оборудование должно быть легко обслуживаемым в полевых условиях, то есть простым. А это взаимоисключающие требования. Компромиссом в этой ситуации может быть модульная конструкция, а также обязательное дублирование сложных систем простыми. Предпочтение следует отдавать автономным системам. К примеру, инерциальная система навигации, хотя и менее точна, всё же предпочтительней спутниковой.
Крайне нежелательно использование излучающего оборудования. По той простой причине, что оно демаскирует вертолёт. Даже в новейших РЛС соотношение вероятностей обнаружения цели и вероятности пеленгации вертолёта явно не в пользу последнего.
Какой должен быть численный состав экипажа? На этот вопрос уже ответили лётчики имевшие счастье поработать с современными системами навигации (к примеру, уважаемый DPD), тем боле что для пуска и наведения новых образцов ПТРУС не требуется оператор. 
Ну и о возможности применения боевых вертолётов ночью. Почему-то сейчас укоренилось мнение, что без специального ночного оборудования, боевой вертолет ночью применятся не может. Как бы не так! На линии боевого соприкосновения и ночью светло как днём. Чего-чего, а средств подсветки (дешёвых) поля боя у всех родов ВС предостаточно.

Боевой вертолёт для внутренних войск.

Дожжен иметь возможность работать как в контакте с в.войсками, так и самостоятельно. Например, осуществлять патрулирование кризисного района. Также как у армейского вертолёта, цели малоразмерны. Но в большинстве случаев находить их и опознавать, экипаж полицейского вертолёта обязан самостоятельно. Главная проблема, опознание целей. Угроз у полицейского вертолёта значительно меньше, это стрелковое вооружение и ПЗРК, но отсутствие линии фронта приводит к тому, что вертолёт может быть подвергнут к огневому воздействию на любом этапе полёта. Абсолютно исключаются проблемы с МТО в районах базирования (по причине полного технического превосходства над противником), что позволяет применять оборудование любой сложности.
Для выполнения своих задач полицейскому вертолёту требуется только высокоточное оружие, применение площадного оружия недопустимо.
Как уже упоминалось, обнаружение и опознание целей производится самостоятельно, следовательно, полицейский вертолёт должен иметь мощный прицельно разведывательный комплекс. Причём никаких ограничений как у боевого вертолёта нет.
Если боевому вертолёту использовать РЛС весьма затруднительно, то у полицейского никаких проблем, даже если противник и сможет засечь каким-то образом излучение, то всё равно ответить не сможет. В некотором роде, РЛС мм диапазона просто панацея для полицейского вертолёта. 
Вернусь к упомянутой уже попытке разместить пулемётчика в радиоотсеке Ми-24. Но от этого быстро отказались по ряду причин (одна из них что ноги пулемётчика оказались с наружи в неком подобии штанов). Тем не менее проблема защиты задней полусферы осталась. Конечно, можно набрать высоту более 500 м над рельефом и проблема стрелкового огня отпадёт сама собой. Но в этом случае увеличивается вероятность поражения от ПЗРК, что отнюдь не лучше. Вот здесь и нужна РЛС мм диапазона. Если разместить её под днищем вертолёта, причём работать не кратковременно, а постоянно сканировать пространство под вертолётом, то засечь пуск ПЗРК никаких проблем.
А тетерь представим, что на вертолёте размещен довольно мощный бортовой компьютер (это же не армейский вертолёт, никаких проблем с электромагнитными импульсами от ядерного взрыва) получающий сигналы и от РЛС, и от спутниковой системы навигации. В этом случае экипаж практически мгновенно получит на мониторе (электронной карте) точку пуска. Что же касается ракеты, то о ней автоматически позаботится компьютер, включив отстрел ИК ловушек. Но гораздо эффективней разместить (там где пытались разместить пулемётчика) управляемую тем же компьютером СППУ (башню) с пулемётом типа 9А622 (своего рода 7,62 мм вариант ЯКБ). В этом случае ракета будет элементарно уничтожена.
В принципе, возможно даже засекать точки, откуда ведётся огонь стрелковым вооружением. Для РЛС мм диапазона, пуля довольно крупный объект.
Безусловно, необходимо хорошее ночное оборудование, САБами уже не обойдешься.
Экипаж, как минимум 2 человека, уж больно велик объём информации, которую экипаж обязан перерабатывать самостоятельно.
Бронирование также необходимо. Требования к живучести выше, чем к армейскому вертолёту. Попробуй, сядь на вынужденную в «недружественном» районе, чем это кончится для экипажа, я думаю объяснять не надо.



В качестве итога:
Для полномасштабной войны предпочтительней пулемёт, партизанской, снайперская винтовка. И выбора здесь никакого быть не может, необходимо и то, и другое.
США, в этом в случае в качестве примера выступать не может. Их гелио политическое положение сегодня таково, что они могут позволить себе полностью отказаться от армейского боевого вертолёта и сосредоточить все усилия на совершенствовании полицейского. Апач Лонгбоу, ни что иное, как полицейский боевой вертолёт, в полномасштабных боевых действиях (с равным противником), его применение весьма проблематично. Но для тех задач, которые выполняет сегодня армия США, он вполне подходит.

----------

